# Seneca Lake Catfish Tournaments



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

I heard they are starting up May 1st. Anyone have info?


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure about Senaca but the Twisted Whiskerz series is going strong. You can check the out at http://twistedwhiskerz.com/


----------

